

Show HN: Furnace App - tristanoneil
http://www.furnaceapp.com

======
madoublet
I love the design of your landing page, but the app itself is kind of blah
looking. It would be nice to see some of that design carried through to the
app.

In terms of the app, what I was really looking for as I scrolled down is
something that could give me insight into managing and maintaining my home.
For example, if I gave you some general information about my house and its
geographic location, you could keep me up to date on preventative maintenance
that I should be doing each season. And, maybe provide me with a way to
connect to an expert if I had questions about a problem.

------
septerr
+1 for a focused app. There must be several apps that will accomplish each of
those individual things, wishlists, google drive, count less to-do apps....but
what this does is bring together these generic functionalities for a single
purpose. I feel there's lot of potential for more such focused, simple
applications.

~~~
tristanoneil
Thanks! I built the application for myself. I had just bought a new house and
really wanted a simple application that accomplished these three features. I
figured I could use various applications to accomplish these things but I feel
like Furnace brings it all together and a single house supports multiple users
so I can collaborate with my wife.

------
septerr
Oh "Honey Do List" is a very funny and sweet choice of name.

